# Spicy and Sweet  Smoked Nuts



## scarbelly

These are a little work but well worth the effort. I modified a recipe I found on SMF and these were completely gone at the end of the cocktail hour we had in the neighborhood last nite

Here is the recipe
Spiced Nuts Modified

2 TBS Warmed Bacon Fat ( we keep a container in Fridge for gravies etc)
40 oz Mixed Nuts
1 Cup Brown Sugar
1/3 Cup Tapatio
1/4 Tsp Chipotle Powder
Heat the fat in a Wok add Nuts to coat then add the remaining ingredients until sugar melts and nuts are well coated
Add
1 Tsp Dry Mustard
1 Tsp Chili Powder
1 1/2 Tsp Red Pepper Flakes
1 Tsp Cayanne Pepper
1/4 Cup Honey

Stir together and simmer over med low heat for 20 minutes stirring regularly. Do Not Walk Away - This will burn in a heartbeat
Remove to pan with holes to allow smoke to penetrate and smoke for about 4 hours


Here they are waiting to cool and firm up


----------



## adiochiro3

Looks really good.  I've got a hankering to try smoking nuts, but my wife just _thinks I'm nuts_ for wanting to smoke everything.  Three questions:

Was this a cold smoke deal (below 100*) like cheeses, etc. or a more traditional 225*ish smoke?
Did you start with raw nuts or factory roasted?
Does all this clump together like peanut brittle and need to be broken up, or is it less "brittle" when finished?


----------



## scarbelly

adiochiro3 said:


> Looks really good.  I've got a hankering to try smoking nuts, but my wife just _thinks I'm nuts_ for wanting to smoke everything.  Three questions:
> 
> Was this a cold smoke deal (below 100*) like cheeses, etc. or a more traditional 225*ish smoke?
> Did you start with raw nuts or factory roasted?
> Does all this clump together like peanut brittle and need to be broken up, or is it less "brittle" when finished?


The smoke was at 225

The nuts were from Costco - Mixed nuts about $11 for 40oz

It does clump to some degree but is pretty easy to break up

Your wife sounds like mine did when I first started smoking - This morning she was helping me with the sausage we made - she helped make a rub and pulled the membrane off the back of some ribs we are doning for her friends who are coming for a 3 day stay

Once she got into the smoker mode it has been great - I think the smoked nuts and  cheeses I do really hooked her


----------



## hfactor

Do you have to hot smoke them?  I've look at other methods that cold smoke for 4 to 6 hours.  Any thoughts?


----------



## scarbelly

I think this one really needs the heat to dry out some of the liquid, otherwise they might be too sticky


----------



## desertlites

I agree with ya on the hot smoke,it does tend to dry them out to pretty much perfection.After dozens of batches of these nuts I'm always being asked to supply more.


----------



## cami

Hey is the Tsp  Table or tea  spoon???? Thanks   OK I got it figured out !! Sorry for the stupid Question!!!


----------



## scarbelly

TBS - Tablespoon

Tsp - Teaspoon


----------



## daveomak

...  and I'm using it...... Thanks...  Dave


----------



## khokhonutt

Scarbelly said:


> TBS - Tablespoon
> 
> Tsp - Teaspoon


or as my sister said when she was a kid, "tibbles and tisps".


----------



## roller

OK so you beat me to it Gary but I will get around to it..lol  They look great ! I am going to use pecans because I have a yard full of them...

Yes nuts are better to me when hot smoked because it crisp them up to a great texture...250* for about 2.5hrs..


----------



## sfwmson

These look amazing. I make pounds and pounds and POUNDS of nut brittle (every kind you can name) for family and friends. Do you think smoking the nuts and then just making brittle would allow the smoke flavor to shine? Or is it that you sort of make candy from the nut mixture then smoke THAT that gives them the flavor?

I primarily use raw nuts to make brittle (but have used dry roasted and even regular old cans of planters) so any advice on time to smoke raw nuts?


----------



## sqwib

Scar looks great.

I just done some a few weeks ago but haven't posted yet...after all I am in the presence of someone that knows their nuts...err I mean who can really smoke nuts....hell I give up, you know what I mean. You're the Nutmaster.

... Man no matter how I type nuts it still doesn't come up nice..

Anyhow great Job.

I'll try to post my nuts next week DAMN there I go again!


----------



## scarbelly

sfwmson said:


> These look amazing. I make pounds and pounds and POUNDS of nut brittle (every kind you can name) for family and friends. Do you think smoking the nuts and then just making brittle would allow the smoke flavor to shine? Or is it that you sort of make candy from the nut mixture then smoke THAT that gives them the flavor?
> 
> I primarily use raw nuts to make brittle (but have used dry roasted and even regular old cans of planters) so any advice on time to smoke raw nuts?


I personally think that any smoked nut is a great improvement on an already good food. You might try this recipe and instead of breaking it up right away, spread the nuts out into a single layer and it may form like a brittle. Be sure to post up your results so we can all learn


SQWIB said:


> Scar looks great.
> 
> I just done some a few weeks ago but haven't posted yet...after all I am in the presence of someone that knows their nuts...err I mean who can really smoke nuts....hell I give up, you know what I mean. You're the Nutmaster.
> 
> ... Man no matter how I type nuts it still doesn't come up nice..
> 
> Anyhow great Job.
> 
> I'll try to post my nuts next week DAMN there I go again!


LOL - Joel had the same problem a while back with his Wasabi nuts post


----------



## jimf

Scarbelly has wasabi nuts? Ouch


----------



## palladini

Scarbelly said:


> TBS - Tablespoon
> 
> Tsp - Teaspoon


I usually use tsp for teaspoon and Tbsp for Table spoon


----------



## indy smoker

Scarbelly said:


> These are a little work but well worth the effort. I modified a recipe I found on SMF and these were completely gone at the end of the cocktail hour we had in the neighborhood last nite
> 
> 
> Here is the recipe
> 
> Spiced Nuts Modified
> 
> 
> 2 TBS Warmed Bacon Fat ( we keep a container in Fridge for gravies etc)
> 
> 40 oz Mixed Nuts
> 
> 1 Cup Brown Sugar
> 
> 1/3 Cup Tapatio
> 
> 1/4 Tsp Chipotle Powder
> 
> Heat the fat in a Wok add Nuts to coat then add the remaining ingredients until sugar melts and nuts are well coated
> 
> Add
> 
> 1 Tsp Dry Mustard
> 
> 1 Tsp Chili Powder
> 
> 1 1/2 Tsp Red Pepper Flakes
> 
> 1 Tsp Cayanne Pepper
> 
> 1/4 Cup Honey
> 
> 
> Stir together and simmer over med low heat for 20 minutes stirring regularly. Do Not Walk Away - This will burn in a heartbeat
> 
> Remove to pan with holes to allow smoke to penetrate and smoke for about 4 hours
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are waiting to cool and firm up


----------



## indy smoker

Duh! New at this. These look awesome. I will definitely try. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## indy smoker

Made these today. Great combo of sweet and heat. Everyone should try. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## maxgunner

Scarbelly said:


> The smoke was at 225
> 
> The nuts were from Costco - Mixed nuts about $11 for 40oz
> 
> It does clump to some degree but is pretty easy to break up


Do you think a little less sugar would keep it from clumping?  I'd like some sweetness with the smoke, but not looking for a "clump" of nuts.


----------



## maxgunner

desertlites said:


> I agree with ya on the hot smoke,it does tend to dry them out to pretty much perfection.After dozens of batches of these nuts I'm always being asked to supply more.


What type of wood do you use?

MG


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I use cherry, apple, or pecan. Or a mix of all the above.


----------



## timbbq

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]

Made a batch of these over the weekend and they are awesome!  Definitely plan to make a few more batches and play with the recipe to try different flavors and heats.

My batch did come out a bit stickier that I would prefer.  I kept them around 230, spread them out on parchment paper to cool, and then put them into jars.  Problem is they are a real pain to get out of the jar.  I did have a water pan in for part of the time as I was also doing a few slabs of ribs, so I will definitely try again without the water next time.  Some friends suggested adding a coating, like a bit of corn starch or something similar, but I am concerned about altering the flavor.

Any other thoughts or suggestions on how to make them less sticky?

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" Name="footnote reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" Name="page number"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false"   QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]


----------



## daveomak

Grind up almonds or pecans or ?????? into a fine powder.....   roll them in your "NEW" powder.....


----------



## mike w

Put a batch of these on the smoker today but with peanuts for my wife's turkey work lunch. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## raselkirk

How sticky are these after the final smoke?

TIA!

Russ


----------



## dirtsailor2003

RASelkirk said:


> How sticky are these after the final smoke?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Russ



Depends on how well you cook/smoke them. Also depends on the humidity. Usually they turn out not very sticky. Right out of the smoker they will clump together, but a day later they are pretty hard like peanut brittle.


----------



## keith156

Guess what folks... Years later this recipe is still on rockin'. I used some kroger brand chipotle hot sauce because that's what I had in the fridge. My son was a little heavy handed with the honey. Everything else tied to the recipe. As for the clumps I broke up the clumps right out of the smoker and broke up again a little later while still warm. Mine were not sticky at all. Smoked at 225 for 3 hours with Apple wood and water in the pan. 













20161229_145057.jpg



__ keith156
__ Dec 29, 2016


















Resized_20161229_172030.jpeg



__ keith156
__ Dec 29, 2016






I also made a non spicy version which were not nearly as goodiscussed  (lighter colored).

Edit: One thing I noticed with the 2 batches I made is that the one wok (spicy) was set at a slightly cooler temp and I stirred constantly. The other was a little higher and stirred less which had the hard clumps of brown sugar. Long story short, start lower temp, work the temp up if needed, and stir more.


----------

